# 1st Puppy Bath



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

When is a good age to start bathing new puppies? When I pick my 2 toys up this Friday, they will be 8 weeks (too young for the groomer, yes?)


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

If I have a client with an 8 week puppy, I recommend them to bring them in. Even if they do not want a bath at the time, I can still brush out the dog, play with them for a bit, and just get them used to me and the salon. I keep it short and sweet the first few times, even with a bath, and I can really see a difference in the pups that were started this way versus never seeing a groomer until 6+ months old.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

most breeders (Of any breed) bath and dry a puppy before it goes home at 8weeks. So really anytime around that age. Most breeders of poodles do their face clip around 5 weeks... 

So go hard  just keep it short- and fun and lots of goodies


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I do not let puppies in my salon until after they've had at least their first two rounds of puppy vax. That is for THEIR safety!!! Puppies being brought to places come into contact with so much and it's just not worth the risk getting them out into the world to be exposed to so much stuff. I keep a clean place, but there's always the risk of environmental exposure just getting them out. It really bothers me to see people in pet stores with tee tiny puppies. 

There is however, much the owner can do before it's safe to bring them in. Bath, brush, dry, and clip nails! Even just playing with feet, making them stand for grooming, and general socializaion experiences.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I played lots of grooming games with mine as pups, as Cameo suggests. Brushing and combing - first learning to stand next to the brush and comb, then a treat for every gentle brushstroke, and eventually one treat for a complete brush and comb through. The tap-tap game with the nail clippers - very gently tap a nail with the clippers, and treat. Build up to snipping beside the nail, and then to taking a tiny fraction off the end. Touch the teeth and treat, preparing for teeth cleaning. If you have electric clippers - or even an electric razor - getting the puppy happy to be close to them with the motor running is another potential problem avoided. Bathing - I did bath Sophy soon after I got her, as she was a bit whiffy, but I would usually try to avoid it in the first few days. Most pups find it rather stressful, and getting used to a new home is more than enough stress for tinies to be dealing with.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I gave my pups first bath at 4-5 week old.
then they had a bath every week until they left for there new homes.
So mine where used to getting a bath before they left to there new owners.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the information! I contacted the breeder, and she definately is going to bathe them and pretty the girls up for me today!


----------

